

The Best Antivirus for 2012 - techhome
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372364,00.asp#fbid=-TEbYGCRFlt

======
tonilouc
there's just sooooo much anti virus available out in the market lately that
consumers are getting confused as to which is better for what and how are they
different.

this article was very useful to compare the ones already out in the market,
but then again, it still lacks the information as to which viruses are these
anti-viruses are for.

